# Smoked/Roasted Garlic Tutorial "Q" view



## sqwib

Figured I would share a quick tutorial on Roasting/Smoking Garlic

I'll keep it simple with lots of pictures

Today I smoke/roasted some garlic in olive oil with a wee bit of salt and froze, vacuum sealed and placed in the freezer till I was ready to use them.









Tops cut off to expose garlic.







Olive Oil.







Sea Salt.







On the GOSM BB with cherry wood. Make sure to Smoke around 200 - 225, especially if smoking in the pan.







After 2.5 hours.







Ready to be cleaned.








Removing Garlic








Garlic ready for packing.









Garlic Laid out on cookie sheet and ready for firming in the freezer.









Fresh out of the freezer and ready to be vacuum sealed.











Vacuum sealed and into the freezer.

Garlic does not keep well, I suggest the freezing unless it will be used within a week.


----------



## jc1947

*Thank you for the step by step. I am going to try it.*

*JC1947  *


----------



## raymo76

Thanks! I'll have to try that, and I just borrowed a vacuum sealer from my in laws and I think I have the garlic....


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Right on spot Squib
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,you should have jumped on Dave's deal. His Garlic was Astounding
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  and 3 different kinds. He's getting a Pumpkin Roll and Buckeyes for Christmas
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Mmmmmmmmm.........................Garlic


----------



## fpnmf

Real nice SQWIB!!!

 Never thought about using the muffin tin..

  Craig


----------



## realtorterry

Awesome, I love roasted garlic!


----------



## sierra

Nice tutorial! 

Hmm... I wonder how well dehydrateing some of these would work to make smoked garlic powder...


----------



## exhaustedspark

I am confused. I thought Freezing Garlic caused it to lose its flavor.

Karl


----------



## sqwib

ExhaustedSpark said:


> I am confused. I thought Freezing Garlic caused it to lose its flavor.
> 
> Karl




No need to be confused and yes it will loose some of its potency as will under refrigeration.


----------



## sqwib

Sierra said:


> Nice tutorial!
> 
> Hmm... I wonder how well dehydrateing some of these would work to make smoked garlic powder...




I probably wouldn't use oil if dehydrating them, maybe just dry them in a smoker followed by a dehydrator.


----------



## masterofmymeat

I did not know that garlic loses flavor if refrigerated or froze. Note to self: keep

the garlic out of the fridge and use it pronto, thanks SQWIB...James


----------



## sqwib

fpnmf said:


> Real nice SQWIB!!!
> 
> Never thought about using the muffin tin..
> 
> Craig




Keeps the oil in better, however you need to keep temps low because the pan will get hot and cook the garlic where it touches the sides, you can see in my pics a few cloves got cooked a little bit.


----------



## daveomak

Sqwib.... That looks so good... Bride does the same for saving over the winter... Um Um GOOD STUFF.....
 


Sierra said:


> Nice tutorial!
> 
> Hmm... I wonder how well dehydrateing some of these would work to make smoked garlic powder...


Sierra, afternoon...... I have dehydrated lots of garlic.... Here is a thread to it.... I would dehydrate and then cold smoke it at 110*F ... then vac pack and freeze and grind just prior to use... Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110163/dehydrating-garlic


----------



## sierra

DaveOmak said:


> Sqwib.... That looks so good... Bride does the same for saving over the winter... Um Um GOOD STUFF.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sierra, afternoon...... I have dehydrated lots of garlic.... Here is a thread to it.... I would dehydrate and then cold smoke it at 110*F ... then vac pack and freeze and grind just prior to use... Dave
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110163/dehydrating-garlic



Thanks for the info! I will certainly need to try this next soon!


----------



## scarbelly

Nice tutorial Squib. Been roasting in tins for years but now I gotta try in the smoker. 

Gotta agree with the rest of the guys, Davids garlic is awesome


----------



## sqwib

DaveOmak said:


> Sqwib.... That looks so good... Bride does the same for saving over the winter... Um Um GOOD STUFF.....
> 
> 
> Sierra, afternoon...... I have dehydrated lots of garlic.... Here is a thread to it.... I would dehydrate and then cold smoke it at 110*F ... then vac pack and freeze and grind just prior to use... Dave
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/110163/dehydrating-garlic


Dave great tutorial, what exactly did you use to slice that garlic?


----------



## africanmeat

SQWIB you right it does not last long we finishing it quick quick in pasta.mash.butter spread .


----------



## daveomak

SQWIB said:


> Dave great tutorial, what exactly did you use to slice that garlic?


SQWIB, morning... Bride peels the cloves and runs thru the fine slicing blade on the food processor. Places the cloves on parchment in the dehydrator at 110 for 2-3 days.


----------



## tjohnson

Great Tutorial!

On my Bucket List

Todd


----------



## miamirick

squib,   I WANT TO PARTY WITH YOU!!!!


----------



## JckDanls 07

miamirick said:


> squib,   I WANT TO PARTY WITH YOU!!!!


X2


----------



## roller

Thanks !


----------



## sqwib

miamirick said:


> squib,   I WANT TO PARTY WITH YOU!!!!





JckDanls 07 said:


> X2




I'm in


----------



## jrod62

Learn something new on here every day. On the list now


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Hey, try it  with soft Cream Cheese,it's a HOOT
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





, gotta love garlic. Goes with chips and Guacamole
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Just sayin'


----------



## chef willie

nice looking garlic Squib....like the muffin pan technique for smoking....


----------



## billyj571

Great idea about using muffin pan gona do this soon


----------



## daveomak

Squib, morning.... Bride was saying it is time to roast all the elephant garlic from this years harvest... I said Squib had a great tutorial on this very thing.....

I showed her this thread and she said, "smoke would add a great note to the somewhat bland flavor of elephant garlic. What wood smoke flavor would he recommend"...

So here I am, begging for your recommendation of a flavor profile of smoke and how long to add smoke to our garlic...

Dave


----------



## SmokinAl

Thanks Sqwib!

We roast garlic all the time, but I love the muffin tin idea!


----------



## sqwib

DaveOmak said:


> Squib, morning.... Bride was saying it is time to roast all the elephant garlic from this years harvest... I said Squib had a great tutorial on this very thing.....
> 
> I showed her this thread and she said, "smoke would add a great note to the somewhat bland flavor of elephant garlic. What wood smoke flavor would he recommend"...
> 
> So here I am, begging for your recommendation of a flavor profile of smoke and how long to add smoke to our garlic...
> 
> Dave


Hmm, elephant garlic, that's a good question, you don't want to overpower the garlic.

I guess if you used muffin tins or a cupcake tin, that you would be fine with any type of wood because there's not a whole lot of surface area.

However I would start with an apple, peach, or pear something mild, I used cherry for mine and the smoke flavor was barely detectable.


----------



## daveomak

SQWIB said:


> Hmm, elephant garlic, that's a good question, you don't want to overpower the garlic.
> 
> I guess if you used muffin tins or a cupcake tin, that you would be fine with any type of wood because there's not a whole lot of surface area.
> 
> However I would start with an apple, peach, or pear something mild, I used cherry for mine and the smoke flavor was barely detectable.


Well, from the time I wrote this, Bride came back and said, "I want it smoked with Hickory, do not use mesquite, it is too strong". I guess you know what happened... hickory....

You are right about light smoke flavor... 3 hours of pellets,(whatever is in them) and a healthy string of hickory chips on top produced a very nice, not bitter smoke flavor... the aroma of garlic/smoke when removed from the smoker was perfect....

Next batch I will try mesquite and pellets... the tray blocks enough smoke that I think it will be OK... Thanks SQUIB.... great idea you had there... Dave


----------



## sqwib

DaveOmak said:


> Well, from the time I wrote this, Bride came back and said, "I want it smoked with Hickory, do not use mesquite, it is too strong". I guess you know what happened... hickory....
> 
> You are right about light smoke flavor... 3 hours of pellets,(whatever is in them) and a healthy string of hickory chips on top produced a very nice, not bitter smoke flavor... the aroma of garlic/smoke when removed from the smoker was perfect....
> 
> Next batch I will try mesquite and pellets... the tray blocks enough smoke that I think it will be OK... Thanks SQUIB.... great idea you had there... Dave




Glad it worked out.


----------

